
How one mom is beating epilepsy after 26 years with wearables - yatoomy
https://blog.neutun.com/how-one-mother-is-beating-epilepsy-after-26-years-d907607d713a#.wbglac9px
======
gus_massa
This article has very little technical information. Does this wearable replace
medicines, detects auras before a seizure or it only some kind of alarm?

